# Samsung found guilty of infringement on Apple patents.



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ordered to pay 1 billion to Apple.
http://bottomline.nbcnews.com/_news...rded-1-billion-in-patent-case-vs-samsung?lite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajp (Dec 14, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Ordered to pay 1 billion to Apple.
> Msnbc has the story.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hey thanks for the link

http://bottomline.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08/24/13461447-apple-awarded-1-billion-in-patent-case-vs-samsung?lite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Better link...

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/24/in-the-case-of-apple-vs-samsung-samsung-found-guilty/#more-80556

(I'm sensing a move to an appropriate sub-forum...







)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Another link with related discussion + link to an article

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4430101


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm wondering when the appeal will be announced.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

They're going to be talking about it, live, at The Verge in about 10 minutes.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/24/3266594/the-vergecast-special-edition-apple-vs-samsung-verdict-is-in-were


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if it will affect the Nexus...


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

Dear Samsung,

Pay it in pennies.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Special_opps said:


> Dear Samsung,
> 
> Pay it in pennies.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


Give them $999,999,999.99 instead of $1,000,000,000.00 and see if they notice too


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Them penny punchers could probably look at it and tell.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

